# Please help me identify this fish



## Knowy (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello, im new here but have 25 years experience in keeping strange and unusual Fresh water fish . I have everything from Arowana's to Dis. Lasso , Siamese tigers , to eels . I once had this fish and took this Photo but for the life of me I cant identify what kind of fish this is . It was sold to me under the name banded Killie fish but im pretty sure that isnt even close , I was thinking barb , or shark family , srry the latin name escapes me atm .. Please help me with any info you can offer , I would love to somehow find a School of these to go into 180 gl tank,. thank you
Knowy


----------



## Knowy (Aug 18, 2011)

30 people viewed and no reply " bummer" this is my last hope : ( 

This fish was around 6 inches long , I think it was full grown, my guess is it was from Asia not Africa ..
I need an Expert , Please someone reply , I have NEVER found any info on this great Species .. 

Really a Cool Fish <3


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

Hard to say for sure, but maybe _Opsariichthys evolans. _Most photos of that species show a metallic green color to the stripes that is not apparent in your photo, could just be the lighting though. Finnage and overall shape seems to match.


----------



## Knowy (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you , Thank you Quantum .. 
yes that is very close , There never was any hint of green on this fish, It was peach and yellow colored with black outlines . But you have given me hope , Im thinking it's either a Opsariichthys sp or Zacco platypus - Freshwater minnow , which I ran across thanks to your reply .. Im still looking for a definite identification but atleast I have something to go on now .. I feel like I just won the jackpot but now I have to find a way to order me some of these great Fish .. any Idea's


----------



## Garfisher (Oct 7, 2010)

That looks like a species of Luxilus, I'm guessing Luxilus seracinus (Crescent Shiner). Might also be a Common or Striped, but I feel it looks most like a Crescent.


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree with quantum. This picture looks almost exactly like that fish except your fish is darker. I know some fish color change with the environment.. Maybe the fish wasnt in its optimum pH or temp range and it caused to to be less vivid in color? Its so close.. looking at the fins and the way the stripes are.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

I think _Opsariichthys evolans_ and _Zacco platypus_ may be the same thing or at least much more closely related than the nomenclature would suggest. Taxonomy can be inpreciseat times and common names are all over the map - very misleading. The discrepency in color could be due to sexual dimorphism, breeding condition, or just artifacts/manipulation of photography.

As far as buying them, can't really help other than suggest doing a search (using scientific names and common names - Formosan Pale Chub or just Pale Chub for _Opsariichthys evolans_ ) and see what comes up.


----------



## Knowy (Aug 18, 2011)

Im thinking they are the same also , The difference in color is from the bad picture that I took years ago in low light with a bad camera , It had alot of shadows in it . The fish was the brightest and neatest fish in color and temperament I had kept up to that point in my fish keeping hobby . I feel in love with it , never new what it was but I new it was neat . I had found Pale Chub in the past but forgotten about that common name . 
I found some online from Frank's Aquarium-Freshwater Crustaceans, Hillstream Fishes, Gobies, and more but they are $30.00 a piece , wow , I think I paid 7 for the one I had . Thats alot of money for a 7 inch fish to me .. 
Thank you so much again for your knowledge and time , at least I now have something to go on : )

The day I bought this fish I took home 2 fish , they were in the same tank and looking on the net I found both on the same page " it's in Chinese or Korean??????????? ~!!! @ ????????????? :: ??? Xuite?? " but these are the exact fish I have been searching for for many years ..


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't know if you are still around Knowy, but I came across another source for this fish:

BLUE SCALED ZACCO large

As you can see they call it a Blue Scaled Zacco. Never bought from this retailer and know nothing about them so I won't recommend, but maybe another source for you to look into - a little cheaper than the other one.


----------

